# Jeep Front End Sag w/plow



## beverlylawncare

I know, I know, there's 82 1/2 threads about plows on jeeps, and yes, I've searched and read most of them. And if anything, I'm even more confused on where to go with this...

The obvious choices are timbrens or air shocks, but I keep reading about the air bags getting leaks. I've searched for air shocks, but I can't find any for my vehicle. Any suggestions?

My concern about timbrens, they worked great for a K1500 from a few years back. The Jeep appears that it has less room for travel. So my concern with them is that they will be resting on the axle the second the plow is raised, making for a stiff ride. 

BTW 2004 Jeep Wrangler TJ. Bone stock. 

Would a 2-3" suspension lift help or once the plow is raised, am I back to square one with the whole sagging issue?


----------



## xjsnake

beverlylawncare;1418425 said:


> I've searched for air shocks, but I can't find any for my vehicle. Any suggestions


Monroe MA763 is the PN for front air shocks for a TJ.


----------



## beverlylawncare

I had seen this p/n in a few posts. When I think of "air shock" I think of a metal tubular shock that has air going to it. When I google search for Jeep air shocks, I find more of an air BAG setup. Something that (in the Jeep application) goes inside the coil shock, but for other vehicles, goes next to other suspension components (leaf springs, shocks, etc) to assist.

Do you have these Monroes? I'm trying also to see pics of what others have. I have an F250, we're trying to outfit my buddy's TJ so he can help me out with plowable snows.

Thanks!


----------



## beverlylawncare

Nevermind... Just googled and finally found a pic of this. This is what I was recommending to him! 

Now, has anyone actually used these and how do they compare to a "bag" or timbrens?


----------



## bayshoreinc

beverlylawncare;1418425 said:


> Would a 2-3" suspension lift help or once the plow is raised, am I back to square one with the whole sagging issue?


Just put a 4" SuperLift on it. Then add some 32" BFG All Terrain tires and you'll be good to go. That's what I'm running. Perfect setup.


----------



## JK-Plow

I would go with a lift kit. Timbrens are just hard rubber bump stops. Air shcoks and suspension is okay, but the lift kit would be the over all best way to go.


----------



## brad11ny

I put them on an 04 TJ with a 3in body lift. So far they have worked great. I set them at about 60psi. They were very easy to install. I just drilled a whole through the shock tower instead of cutting through like some others have done. I get almost no sag. See pics at the link below. I'll don't have any with the plow raised right now.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24709&page=23



beverlylawncare;1418425 said:


> I know, I know, there's 82 1/2 threads about plows on jeeps, and yes, I've searched and read most of them. And if anything, I'm even more confused on where to go with this...
> 
> The obvious choices are timbrens or air shocks, but I keep reading about the air bags getting leaks. I've searched for air shocks, but I can't find any for my vehicle. Any suggestions?
> 
> My concern about timbrens, they worked great for a K1500 from a few years back. The Jeep appears that it has less room for travel. So my concern with them is that they will be resting on the axle the second the plow is raised, making for a stiff ride.
> 
> BTW 2004 Jeep Wrangler TJ. Bone stock.
> 
> Would a 2-3" suspension lift help or once the plow is raised, am I back to square one with the whole sagging issue?


----------



## Curro

I ended up going with a Gabriel Hijacker 49216 for my TJ. They are Gabriels version of a Monroe MA763.


----------



## ppandr

beverlylawncare;1418541 said:


> Nevermind... Just googled and finally found a pic of this. This is what I was recommending to him!
> 
> Now, has anyone actually used these and how do they compare to a "bag" or timbrens?


I have both...air bags for three years and shocks this year which hasn't been much here.
I have had no complaints with the air bags. The lines that were supplied are a whole another story. They have become brittle and needed replacement. The shocks are definately simpler to install.


----------



## theplowmeister

you want to know if any of us use air shacks

Go to the top of the page
scroll down till you get out of the ads
find the gray bar going across the page 
click on search
click on advanced search
enter "air shocks" WITH THE QUOTES into the "search word(s):" box
go down to search options in the lower right of the search window and find the "search forum(s):" box
and highlight "jeep forum"
on the left side in the "show results as" click on the radio button for "show posts"



click search


----------



## theplowmeister

you will find

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2951330


----------



## torpedodave

theplowmeister;1419329 said:


> you will find
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2951330


Hmmm, when I click on that link, I get:
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## theplowmeister

I just re ran the search and came up with a different Web addresshttp://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2953580

maybe you cant link to it from a browser that has been closed or different computer.

Il post , close browser and re try.

New link works for me


----------



## beverlylawncare

theplowmeister;1419288 said:


> you want to know if any of us use air shacks
> 
> Go to the top of the page
> scroll down till you get out of the ads
> find the gray bar going across the page
> click on search
> click on advanced search
> enter "air shocks" WITH THE QUOTES into the "search word(s):" box
> go down to search options in the lower right of the search window and find the "search forum(s):" box
> and highlight "jeep forum"
> on the left side in the "show results as" click on the radio button for "show posts"
> 
> click search


If you re-read my original posting, I clearly stated that I had already performed the search. Your redundancy to explain in step-by-step detail (mis-spellings and incorrect links included) didn't actually answer the questions I had asked.

It appeared that you actually GOT it at first (see your top line, only replace "shacks" for "shocks") but then you got off on one of your famous tangents. Perhaps this occurred while you were at the parts store looking for a fix for your own stupidity?

Thanks to the others for all of your help!

Thumbs Up


----------



## theplowmeister

I dont think you did search I ran the search as instructed and came up with 350 posts that mention air shocks. a real quick sample found 8 Jeep owners that "actually use them"

Timbrins will make the ride harsh ALL the time
a lift will not fix the front sag (I know I have a 4 1/2 lift in my TJ and had a 2 1/2 lift in my YJ)

Ive used air shocks for 20 + years in all my Jeeps from a 88 YJ to my 2000 TJ
just look at my sig it says air shocks so yes people use them.

It appears that you cant copy and post a search link .

sorry that my stupid miss spelling made it so you could not follow my ideas. O wait you could.


----------



## torpedodave

theplowmeister;1420314 said:


> I just re ran the search and came up with a different Web addresshttp://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=2953580
> 
> maybe you cant link to it from a browser that has been closed or different computer.
> 
> Il post , close browser and re try.
> 
> New link works for me


vBulletin Message
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. vBulletin Message
Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

Nope, still doesn't work that way. Weird.

Plowmeister, did you drill a hole in your shocks to make them fit? Do you have any threads where you've posted pictures or explained how YOU made the air shocks work? I searched myself and found one thread where a guy posted pictures and did a really good job explaining what he did, but he apparently had a lot of problems with leaking air after his mods.


----------



## pooleo8

This is what you do.

1) camero air shocks will work.

2) buy some bar pin eliminators. and the tops as well.

This will allow you to run any air shock that has eyelets.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/97-06-Jeep-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3a6ea04532


----------



## pooleo8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Stem-to-L...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item20c07ec24e


----------



## beverlylawncare

theplowmeister;1420562 said:


> Ive used air shocks for 20 + years in all my Jeeps from a 88 YJ to my 2000 TJ
> just look at my sig it says air shocks so yes people use them.


That's the kind of replies that would actually HELP people.

I see you are in the "2000+" club. Way to go! I'm sure one or two of them MAY have actually HELPED someone!


----------



## torpedodave

Pool, that was super helpful. Do you by any chance have a part number or link for the shocks themselves?


----------



## pooleo8

torpedodave;1420679 said:


> Pool, that was super helpful. Do you by any chance have a part number or link for the shocks themselves?


I dont. I would just check at the local parts store. Measure about your size along with colapsed and extended. Around here we have an auto value store. They have a book that the can look up by size. Makes it stupid easy to get the shock.

I would say tho, most rear shocks for like an F-150, ranger would work just fine. The camero shocks I had lifted my xj 3" in the front.


----------



## pooleo8

Heres the shocks I ran on my XJ. I had to mount them upside down.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rear-Air-Sh...fits=Model:Camaro&vxp=mtr&hash=item45ffee24d8


----------



## pooleo8

Maybe these with the bar pin eleminators:

SHOCKS


----------



## theplowmeister

Curro;1418847 said:


> I ended up going with a Gabriel Hijacker 49216 for my TJ. They are Gabriels version of a Monroe MA763.


I have picks and instructions on plowsite ..... someplace cant find them now setting up a 3rd Jeep for this storm (has air shocks from previous plower)


----------



## gordo9742000

I just installed airbags on my Jeep for this season. As far as install goes they are pretty straight forward and it to a bout 45 minutes per side. Jeep rides great with the plow up and cruising down the street. You wouldn't even know it was there. I decided to go with bags because of the mounting position. Air bags put the load in the center of the coil spring where it was design to take it. Air shocks put a load on a location that was not designed to take a load. It was meant to just mount the shock. I know a million other people have used air shocks and never had a problem so this is just my opinion of them. I have had problems with them and will never go back to them. Like I said this is just my opinion.

Jim


----------



## Curro

gordo9742000;1420872 said:


> I know a million other people have used air shocks and never had a problem so this is just my opinion of them. I have had problems with them and will never go back to them. Like I said this is just my opinion.


Just curious as to what type of problems you have had with air shocks?


----------



## torpedodave

pooleo8;1420688 said:


> I dont. I would just check at the local parts store. Measure about your size along with colapsed and extended. Around here we have an auto value store. They have a book that the can look up by size. Makes it stupid easy to get the shock.
> 
> I would say tho, most rear shocks for like an F-150, ranger would work just fine. The camero shocks I had lifted my xj 3" in the front.


Pool,

What did you do to the rear of your XJ to even it out after you lifted it 3 inches in the front?

BTW, thanks for taking the time and being really helpful.


----------



## pooleo8

torpedodave;1421106 said:


> Pool,
> 
> What did you do to the rear of your XJ to even it out after you lifted it 3 inches in the front?
> 
> BTW, thanks for taking the time and being really helpful.


I put in an AAL (add a leaf). Full length, not the short guys.

something like THIS They are pretty much all the same. About 2.5" wide. I have used this set on my ranger. Sometimes if you use on different apps, the leaf might be a little long/short to the 2nd leaf in the pack.


----------



## gordo9742000

Curro;1421038 said:


> Just curious as to what type of problems you have had with air shocks?


 One of my problems was the top pin that the eye goes around broke off of the frame. No sign of rot or rust. Only thing i can think of was to much load on the pin. The second problem I had was on another vehicle. The top of the shock ended up pushing through the cross member. It was a little crusty but not so far as to not trust it. When it broke it took clean metal with it. Again its just my experience because I know millions of people have good experiences with them.

Jim


----------



## torpedodave

gordo9742000;1422063 said:


> One of my problems was the top pin that the eye goes around broke off of the frame. No sign of rot or rust. Only thing i can think of was to much load on the pin. The second problem I had was on another vehicle. The top of the shock ended up pushing through the cross member. It was a little crusty but not so far as to not trust it. When it broke it took clean metal with it. Again its just my experience because I know millions of people have good experiences with them.
> 
> Jim


Yeah, that sounds pretty bad. What year was your jeep?


----------



## aje3721

*Sag and suspension issues*

This is somewhat related as it deals with the suspension but my question is between the YJ and the TJ. I have a YJ that I used the air shock mod on and I have no complaints. I was then faced with a sagging spring issue both front and back so I considered factory replacement springs. After $100 a spring, bushings and bolts it was cheaper to go with a 2 1/2" Rough Country lift. I did just that and had height issues getting the A frame on my Western Uni-Mount right. I fought that a while and eventually went with an optional stock spring with a little more weight capacity. The plow height was still off in order to angle it right without digging on one side and missing the other. I built some extensions for the A frame connection points out of 3/4" plate and bolted them on to "drop" the A frame thereby leveling it out. A lot of drama. I read in the thread where someone said they went with a 4" lift on a TJ and I am considering a TJ now. My question is this: How do you get the level A frame with 4" and 32" tires?! I'm not afraid to make a bracket; I have a welder. Again, the air shocks were a great option but a shock is designed to stabilize spring rate not "replace" springs which my old leafs were in need of. So are we relying on a heavier plow to lower the front of the TJ to get the frame level or is it the Western Uni-Mount and short distance from the mount to the blade that is the issue I'm having with getting things level. I would have loved to keep the 2 1/2" and done a SLE to get all the vibes out (yes I had VIBES) but the plow height and angle was too high.


----------



## theplowmeister

aje3721;1422320 said:


> shock is designed to stabilize spring rate not "replace" springs which my old leafs were in need of. So are we relying on a heavier plow to lower the front


Unless they are air shocks which ARE designed to add extra load capacity.

I have a BDS 4 1/2" lift on my TJ I made a custom plow mount. and air shocks.

No, changing ride height only introduces drive line vibration if adjustmants are not added in with changes in ride hight


----------



## aje3721

Man Plowmeister, I wish I could just cut to the chase and see a couple of pictures of your setup. Not to try and fluff you up or anything but I want to put together a setup along the lines of what you have going on. Now I know you've been at it for years and may tend to think "If I figured it out on my own then he should too" but I thought it may be worth a shot.

As far as the vibes, I shouldn't have needed the slip yoke eliminator or even the transfer case drop with a 2 1/2" kit according to my experience and to Rough Country service. I chased the vibes fr three weeks; made some improvement but couldn't get rid of it. I removed shims, dropped the case, checked every u-joint and mount and still had the issue. As soon as I went to the stock replacement spring, it was gone. Didn't look as cool, but the plow angle was better and no shake and bake...


----------



## roachy

I use the same monroe air shocks that were listed on the previous page. Found them for $60 online. Took an hour to install. Works great, pretty simple. 

The only confusing thing was that on Monroe's website it said the shocks would not fit my 99 wrangler but I ordered them anyway and they fit fine.


----------



## gordo9742000

torpedodave;1422232 said:


> Yeah, that sounds pretty bad. What year was your jeep?


My currant Jeep is a 98. The vehicles I had problems with were an Explorer and an F-series pickup. All had plows and all had advantages and disadvantages. This is the first season for this Jeep and so far so good. It takes getting used to plowing with a smaller plow.


----------



## theplowmeister

I worket in a off road Jeep shop, 2 1/2 inch lifts in about 25% of the cases needed the SYE 2" lift never needed one.

As far as picks 

I just spent 5 min with the search feature to find your answer. there are 3 ways to do it
2 are in this thread. note the hose clamp will not work however he switched to a mufler clamp and it works fine.

the third way is to drill a 1/2 hole in the support (not the curved part) for the air line centerd so the line wont rub the hole edge.


----------



## brad11ny

Here is my 04 with air shocks installed very little sag.


----------



## torpedodave

Brad, do you have a lift on that as well?

And what size are those tires?


----------



## brad11ny

torpedodave;1427158 said:


> Brad, do you have a lift on that as well?
> 
> And what size are those tires?


Yes, I have a 3in body lift and am running 33x10.5x15 tires. I could put more air to off set sag, but then I get into height issues where the blade won't sit perfect at full angle.


----------



## torpedodave

brad11ny;1427358 said:


> Yes, I have a 3in body lift and am running 33x10.5x15 tires. I could put more air to off set sag, but then I get into height issues where the blade won't sit perfect at full angle.


Ahh. That's Exactly where I was going with my question. I have 31's and no lift right now. I was thinking of going to 33's and a lift, but I was afraid it might mess up the plow angle.


----------



## theplowmeister

torpedodave;1428480 said:


> Ahh. That's Exactly where I was going with my question. I have 31's and no lift right now. I was thinking of going to 33's and a lift, but I was afraid it might mess up the plow angle.


For summer I run 33 dunlop mud rovers
for plowing I run 31 Blizzaks


----------



## torpedodave

theplowmeister;1428923 said:


> For summer I run 33 dunlop mud rovers
> for plowing I run 31 Blizzaks


PlowM, how many inches is your jeep lifted?


----------



## theplowmeister

4 1/2" I also run 4.56 gears

remember getting bigger tires is like getting a bigger first gear (and 5th gear)


----------



## torpedodave

PlowM why do you plow with 31's? Why didn't you get 33 blizzaks?


----------



## theplowmeister

to get a 33 in blizzak Id have to get 17 inch rims

effective lower gears with a 31 inch tire (needing low range less when plowing)

added stress on jeep frame from having plow even lower.


----------



## Hubjeep

bayshoreinc;1418573 said:


> Just put a 4" SuperLift on it. Then add some 32" BFG All Terrain tires and you'll be good to go. That's what I'm running. Perfect setup.





JK-Plow;1418612 said:


> I would go with a lift kit. Timbrens are just hard rubber bump stops. Air shcoks and suspension is okay, but the lift kit would be the over all best way to go.


Do y'all with lifts make custom plow mounts ("push plates"?), or are you able to adjust your mount down? When I had some lift on a YJ, even a little the corner of the plow would lift off the ground at full angle since A frame was not level (vehicle side higher).


----------



## theplowmeister

Depends on the truck side mount

Boss adjusts
fisher plow A frame has 3 adj holes
if you go over ~2 lift the fisher will have to have a custom mount.


----------



## torpedodave

My plow is a Meyer. I'm not really sure how the angle is going to be with a lift and 33's. I was thinking of going with a 2.5"/3" or so lift and 33 BFG A/T's.


----------



## BigDBoots

I have a 6.6" meyer set up with Old Man EMU 2" lift kit (heavy duty spring selection) with AirLift air bags and set the a-frame in the lowest hole of the three choices and I sit level, running 31.5x10.5x15 Bridgestone Revo 2's.... gotta love the net.......


----------



## torpedodave

BigDBoots;1438134 said:


> I have a 6.6" meyer set up with Old Man EMU 2" lift kit (heavy duty spring selection) with AirLift air bags and set the a-frame in the lowest hole of the three choices and I sit level, running 31.5x10.5x15 Bridgestone Revo 2's.... gotta love the net.......


BigD, do you think 33's would set my angle too much?


----------



## brad11ny

torpedodave;1438502 said:


> BigD, do you think 33's would set my angle too much?


They could that's what I am running. If I put to much air in my schocks then my angle is off. If I did it again, I would go with 31's for the winter.


----------



## Currinson

Hello Guys,
Thanks for all the info, I have a 1999 Jeep wrangler with a curtis plow. I have kept the stock height because I pull it behind an RV, and plow with it in the winter. When the plow is on the clearance under the plow jack is a couple of inches, and it does bottom out every once and a while. Well I sold the RV, and I just noticed a shock has been leaking. So I needed to replace the shocks, why not upgrade? I just purchased gabriel Air shocks to put in tomorrow. I will take some pictures. After plowing season is over I would like to put a 3-4 inch lift in it. I will keep you posted.

Thanks Again

Erick


----------



## DJ Contracting

theplowmeister said:


> I dont think you did search I ran the search as instructed and came up with 350 posts that mention air shocks. a real quick sample found 8 Jeep owners that "actually use them"
> 
> Timbrins will make the ride harsh ALL the time
> a lift will not fix the front sag (I know I have a 4 1/2 lift in my TJ and had a 2 1/2 lift in my YJ)
> 
> Ive used air shocks for 20 + years in all my Jeeps from a 88 YJ to my 2000 TJ
> just look at my sig it says air shocks so yes people use them.
> 
> It appears that you cant copy and post a search link .
> 
> sorry that my stupid miss spelling made it so you could not follow my ideas. O wait you could.


Could you please send me the part number of the front air shocks that you put on your TJ with the 4"lift that would be greatly appreciated. 
Thx Joe


----------



## theplowmeister

Air shocks

Green jeep (stock TJ)

Front *Gabriel Air Shocks *49216 OR Monroe MA 763 no longer available.

SO

Gabriel 49178 Modify the Axle mount (Lower) Fits 92 - 14 econoline 150

OR

49173 Modify the Axle mount ( raise) Fits 79 -91 Econoline

Rear Monroe MA 765

Tan Jeep (4 1/2 inch lift)

Front Gabriel 49311. (need to get top shock adapter)

Fisher truck mount # 7163-1

YJ front MA829 Gabrial 49178

JK Front (no lift) HiJackers Front 49178 Rear 49131


----------



## EWSplow

theplowmeister said:


> Air shocks
> 
> Green jeep (stock TJ)
> 
> Front *Gabriel Air Shocks *49216 OR Monroe MA 763 no longer available.
> 
> SO
> 
> Gabriel 49178 Modify the Axle mount (Lower) Fits 92 - 14 econoline 150
> 
> OR
> 
> 49173 Modify the Axle mount ( raise) Fits 79 -91 Econoline
> 
> Rear Monroe MA 765
> 
> Tan Jeep (4 1/2 inch lift)
> 
> Front Gabriel 49311. (need to get top shock adapter)
> 
> Fisher truck mount # 7163-1
> 
> YJ front MA829 Gabrial 49178
> 
> JK Front (no lift) HiJackers Front 49178 Rear 49131


Its good to revive an old thread now and then. 
This info saves those of us with jeeps a bunch of time searching.


----------



## DJ Contracting

theplowmeister said:


> Air shocks
> 
> Green jeep (stock TJ)
> 
> Front *Gabriel Air Shocks *49216 OR Monroe MA 763 no longer available.
> 
> SO
> 
> Gabriel 49178 Modify the Axle mount (Lower) Fits 92 - 14 econoline 150
> 
> OR
> 
> 49173 Modify the Axle mount ( raise) Fits 79 -91 Econoline
> 
> Rear Monroe MA 765
> 
> Tan Jeep (4 1/2 inch lift)
> 
> Front Gabriel 49311. (need to get top shock adapter)
> 
> Fisher truck mount # 7163-1
> 
> YJ front MA829 Gabrial 49178
> 
> JK Front (no lift) HiJackers Front 49178 Rear 49131


"Need to get top shock adaptors" ? Where would I get these?


----------



## DJ Contracting

Ok so I have the jeep all set up. Here's what I have 1997 Jeep Wrangler TJ w/2.5l 5spd 4" rough country lift and 31" Goodyear tires. Plow unit is a sno-way 26 series 7.6 foot w/down pressure. I installed air lift 1000 part#60911 bags in the front and what a difference they made. Prior to the air bags I could only lift the plow about 6" off the ground now it's all of 12" I'll post pictures later this afternoon.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Here ya go


----------



## DJ Contracting

DJ Contracting said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 199448
> 
> 
> View attachment 199449
> 
> 
> View attachment 199450


I had to change the wire connector for the controller as the pins on the old one were corroded really bad. So I impervised and used a 4 pin trailer plug, worked out great.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

beverlylawncare said:


> I know, I know, there's 82 1/2 threads about plows on jeeps, and yes, I've searched and read most of them. And if anything, I'm even more confused on where to go with this...
> 
> The obvious choices are timbrens or air shocks, but I keep reading about the air bags getting leaks. I've searched for air shocks, but I can't find any for my vehicle. Any suggestions?
> 
> My concern about timbrens, they worked great for a K1500 from a few years back. The Jeep appears that it has less room for travel. So my concern with them is that they will be resting on the axle the second the plow is raised, making for a stiff ride.
> 
> BTW 2004 Jeep Wrangler TJ. Bone stock.
> 
> Would a 2-3" suspension lift help or once the plow is raised, am I back to square one with the whole sagging issue?


Air shocks from Monroe are the answer.


----------



## DJ Contracting

Idk the air springs I installed in my Jeep work great and only cost $127.20 delivered to a local shop in my city. So there are options out there.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

DJ Contracting said:


> Idk the air springs I installed in my Jeep work great and only cost $127.20 delivered to a local shop in my city. So there are options out there.


Monroe air shocks are under $100, carry more capacity, and bolt in place of your shocks. No need to disassemble or try and cram an airbag into the coil


----------



## DJ Contracting

JeepCoMJ said:


> Monroe air shocks are under $100, carry more capacity, and bolt in place of your shocks. No need to disassemble or try and cram an airbag into the coil


That'd be great but the yahoos that work the parts counters around here couldn't help out to find the air shocks. For $27 more and shipped the next day was well worth it. Only took about an hour to install, didn't have to disconnect and front end parts. So pretty easy install.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Measure extended and collapsed or google it then cross reference on google and provide part number


----------



## DJ Contracting

JeepCoMJ said:


> Measure extended and collapsed or google it then cross reference on google and provide part number


Naw I'm good with the air springs thx tho.


----------



## theplowmeister

So how is the ride without the plow? I used air spring insert on a car I had. when un loded the ride was so HaRsH I took them out after 15 miles. Yes I aired the bags down to the recommended minimum, 20 PSI


----------



## DJ Contracting

theplowmeister said:


> So how is the ride without the plow? I used air spring insert on a car I had. when un loded the ride was so HaRsH I took them out after 15 miles. Yes I aired the bags down to the recommended minimum, 20 PSI


Surprisingly not bad I have the bags at 30psi and feel that it rides better with them inflated


----------



## theplowmeister

I may have to re visit Air bag lift


----------



## JeepCoMJ

theplowmeister said:


> I may have to re visit Air bag lift


Trust me on the air shocks. They make the ride only slightly stiffer but otherwise they ride perfect.

those airbags in the coils are junk in comparison.


----------



## Carbon Summit

I have a 1999 TJ with a Western Plow LSX 7'2" blade. The plow came with the Jeep when I bought it. I've tried Air-Lift air bags for the last few years and end up replacing them about once a year. Airlift replaces them for free and replacing them isn't that tough. Running the airlines in the original install was the hardest part of the processes.

I bought the Jeep with a Rough Country 2.5 lift and RC shocks. Replaced the shocks with Rancho 5000s (RS55239 and RS55241) and the ride quality was greatly improved. Going to replace the springs with JKS J Spec 3"dual rate springs.

So doing my research on what else I should freshen up I realized that when they did the RC lift they didn't change the bump stops. So I'll add a 2" bumpstop extension along with new bumpstops. I've read to stay with the OEM style bump stops because they add a couple more inches of soft dampening when they compress into the cup vs the poly ones which are very hard and don't give much.

That got me thinking that with the Airlift bags in there I'm loosing a lot of compression distance because the bags are never going allow the spring to compress anywhere near the point that the bumpstop touches the lower spring spring seat. So the ride quality has to be worse when using airbags which got me thinking about air shocks.

OK finally getting to my point!!!

So Google brought me here. Guys that have Jeeps with plows on them! Most Jeep Forums there might be one or two but no where near the depth of knowledge that is here.

I'm thinking for the winter I'll take the front Ranchos off and put on air shocks in their place. I don't drive the Jeep that much with the plow on, so not that worried about the concerns some have voiced about the shock mounts will break since there are a number of you doing it without problems.

None of the links work to find the correct shocks buy lengths, the websites don't seem to offer that info so I've emailed both Gabriel and Monroe to see what the recommend.

I heard back from Monroe and was told:

Thank you for your interest in Monroe products. Unfortunately we do not offer an air shock with the correct attachment types to fit your application.

These are the specs for the front Rancho RS55239. Does anyone have a link that works to help me find the right air shock for my purposes?










COMPRESSED LENGTHEXTENDED LENGTHTRAVEL LENGTHLOWER MOUNTING CODEUPPER MOUNTING CODEPARTS PACK14.4323.849.41XP4S4P01136
**All measurements are in inches. Boot/Dust Shield end is upper. *


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I go to bumper to bumper or Napa.

give them the vehicle specs.

they look up attachment types from factory.

then, using my extended and collapsed measurements, and attachment types, they give me a part number that is adequate, and order it.

I’ve done this on every jeep I’ve owned in the past 15 years and it has never been a problem to get them.


----------



## Carbon Summit

https://www.extremeterrain.com/zone-offroad-top-mount-shock-conversion-pair-9717-tj-jk.html
Anyone in my shoes later reading this thread, here is the easy answer. Change out the top mount with the kit above and then get a front lower pin bar eliminator kit and then finding air shocks is easy.


----------

